# Heat lamps for pullets



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I got 36 assorted brown egg layers Sept 25, 2013. They were 2 day old peeps. I did the heat lamp, 95º for a week, lowered the temp each week until they outgrew their 4'x4' box. (It was only 8" high- too short)

I put them in the chicken coop when they were 7 weeks old. I had gotten rid of the previous flock- old and not laying anymore. The coop was disinfected and already for the new tenants! I did put 2 heat lamps in there, as the temps were in the 40's. The chicks are all feathered and are about half grown. 

Now our temps are in the teens and 20's and I am worried they will get too cold, so I put a 3rd heat lamp out there. My hubby thinks I am over doing it. (now they are 9 weeks old).

The windows have plexiglass in them, no direct drafts, a warm waterer and 3 lights! Do you think I need that many? I only have ever had chicks in the Spring/early summer, never had to deal with them in the daggone winter! 
Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as they have feathers and are in a draft free area..they should be fine..you can leave one (two if you worry ) heat source for them to cuddle under but three is not necassary..they will usually all huddle anyway under one and that helps keep them warm...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok! Great! That will cut my electric bill! Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One or two should be fine depending on how many can get under one.


----------

